# Scandinavian piano music



## Bo Savik (Feb 17, 2021)

This piece is named after a waterfall close to my house in Bohuslän, Sweden. "Brudslöjan" is the name of the waterfall and translates to The Bridal Veil. 

If you're interested in playing it yourself please feel free to contact me so I can send you the score.
Best regards from Sweden!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9tiPtyHs8AEI2SNZM4tvnA

Best regards
Bo Savik


----------



## Bo Savik (Feb 17, 2021)

I'd love to hear what you think of it


----------

